# Dreamweaver: zwischen 2 Ebenen verlinken



## satzberger (23. März 2004)

Hi hab ein großes Problem, ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen!

Also: 

Ich habe einen Raster erstellt, danach 2 Ebenen erstellt und aufgezogen (das ergibt jetzt 2 Kasterl).

Ich habe jetzt in die erste Ebene das Wort ORF reingeschrieben, ich hab auch scohn den Hyperlink definiert, doch ich will jetzt das erreichen: 

Der Inhalt von ORF soll in Ebene 2 erscheint, doch wie geht das?

Was muss ich als Zielframe einstellen, dass das in Ebene 2 erscheint?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## satzberger (23. März 2004)

Bitte um Hilfe, wäre echt sehr wichtig!


----------

